# Anyone know the year of this bike?



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

My brother gave me this Peugeot (he's moving and doesn't ride anyway) and I don't know a thing about this bike except that the spokes on the rear whell can break due to the crappy hub. I found a little info on Sheldon's site, but that was pretty much just about the tire size. Any info would help.

Sorry if I included too many pics..


<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/ca_22/RoadBikeReview/DSC04136.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/ca_22/RoadBikeReview/DSC04143.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/ca_22/RoadBikeReview/DSC04137.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/ca_22/RoadBikeReview/DSC04140.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/ca_22/RoadBikeReview/DSC04138.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

86ish give or take


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

I'd say early to md 70's. 

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

This is of some help:

http://home.wanadoo.nl/peugeotshow/

Your model is not shown but, the graphics on your top tube are unique to the 1983 series of bikes pictured.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

ethebull said:


> This is of some help:
> 
> http://home.wanadoo.nl/peugeotshow/
> 
> Your model is not shown but, the graphics on your top tube are unique to the 1983 series of bikes pictured.


Thanks for the link. What I noticed is that my bike has part of the graphics "missing" where the downtube shifters would go if it had those shifters. But as you can see in the pics I posted, the shifters are on the stem. 

I didn't see my bike on the link you posted either.


----------

